# Diatoms problem



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a real bad diatom problem. I've been cleaning my 225 gallon aquarium every day to every 2 days for the past 3 weeks. I take out half the water and the diatoms in my sand are still appearing every day. I was wondering, what should I do? This there a fish or something that will eat the diatoms? How about goldfish? This may sound stupid but I don't know what else to turn to.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know if goldfish will eat diatoms, but I think otocinclus cats and cherry shrimp will clean it up for you. The cherry shrimp are great piranha food too!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Diatoms is a nagging, headache of a problem.

But stick with the water changes, and don't forget they like to accumulate in mechanical filtration too, so it's important to clean that as well.

It should subside after a month or so of keeping up with it.

Sorry to hear. I'm guessing? that sand needs rinsed really, really well before using in a planted aquarium. Not really sure how to prevent it effectively and surely though.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

oh yeah, thanks for the tips! i guess i'll just continue with the water changes. 
the diatoms also like to stick onto my plants, will my plants die if there's too many?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm, post a pic of that plz..

I never saw that one

Try to manually remove it if you can


----------

